
Boeing's 737 MAX software outsourced to $12.80-an-hour engineers - fnord77
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/boeing-s-737-max-software-outsourced-to-12-80-an-hour-engineers-20190629-p522h4.html
======
mi100hael
While it's painful to read, this sort of thing is happening at most non-"tech"
companies that find software becoming a necessary component in their products.

Software development especially at long-standing Fortune 500s is viewed by the
old-guard management as an interchangeable cost-center and the results at
Boeing are the predictable result.

------
Xunxi
This appears to be a word to word clone of the Bloomberg article discussed
earlier here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052)

------
iancmceachern
Honda does this, half of their design workforce at their r&d design center in
Ohio are contractors.

